# Cloudy Water



## Kpd11 (May 30, 2011)

After looking through some of the pictures people have posted of their tanks and looking at my own tank i noticed that the water in my tank seemed very cloudy in comparison. I have 40 gallon tank with 5 rbp about 1 in to 1.5 inches along with a pleco and a feeder goldfish. I have had my rbps in the tank for over a month now. I will try to post some pics just dont have time at the moment goin to work.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

How long has it been setup?

What are you running for filtration?

Test your water?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

If you've had your fish a month they should be bigger than 1-1.5". Are you feeding flakes? What are you feeding? This could be clouding your water. Imo 40-50% waterchange weekly. Feed twice daily, or lil less at three times. Slow down feeding to minimize waste. Vac gravel every week. Did you cycle the tank & filter before you added rbp? Is tank getting lots of sunlight or you keep your lights on for extented times? & rinse your filter media in tank water every few waterchanges. What is your filtration.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

Ahh lots of good question that all need to be answered to get a better idea of your set-up. Though I disagree with Bruner about their current size. I got mine at dime size and fed them 4-5 daily, with 50% weekly water changes and my group grew about an inch per month.

Please tell us more about the following:

Water change schedule (How much water do you remove and how often. Also do you gravel vac?)
Do you leave food sitting in the tank?
What are your water parameters? (Ammonia, nitrite, nitrates?)

Did you cycle this tank before adding your fish?
What do you have for filtration and how do you clean your filters?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Your right K I don't know what size they were when he got them. & 1.5" after a month even if they were 1/2"-3/4" when you got them isn't that bad a growth & then figure your probably guessing at size to they could be damn near 2". With cloudy water & 1.5" after a month first thing to come to mind was flakes. I wasn't meaning that they were stunted or anything like that.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

Flakes are definitely known to cloud water! Even cheap pellets will do it to. As soon as we get some more info we will be able to help you figure out your cloudy water


----------



## Kpd11 (May 30, 2011)

I did cylce it before introducing the fish, i have a tetra power 60 filter and havent not rinsed the filters yet, i got them when they were im guessing a dime size prolly even smaller. From the pics about breeding on this site im guessing they were a month old when i bought them. they have grown quit a bit since (smaller than the size of my thumb when i bought them till now they are large than my thumb) and have developed a nice red color on their bottom and side fins. I have yet to test the water i will as soon as possible. I change the water maybe once every two weeks i was told this was enough, wrong i guess lol. I vacuum the gravel almost every two week and i only leave food sitting if it is a silverside minnow i put in for them to eat and i remove it once it has been eatn to the bone. I never feed them flakes just blood worms, brine shrimp, ghost shrimp, silverside, guppies, and rosy reds. I definately feed them twice a day, and usually have some live feeders in there at the same time. I will test the water to see if something isnt ballanced and began to vaccum the gravel and make more water changes. This is my first tank so what ever advice you can give me would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

How do you know you cycled the tank if you dont have access to a test kit? How did you cycle the tank? Water changes need to be done weekly 30-50% with gravel vaccuuming. The filter media, especially the filter floss or sponges need to be rinsed in tank water weekly as well, they can trap particles of food cause ammonia spikes and cloudy water.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Blood worms are nasty if not rinsed out first. It can and will cloud water. Did you at least rinse? Or did you toss in as is?

Live feeders also increase ammonia.

Did you use bag water dumped in or did you net fish out first?


----------



## Kpd11 (May 30, 2011)

I was told to introduce some of the helpful bacteria and tap water conditioner then let it cycle for while (just let the filter do the work). I didnt know i had to test, big oversite i guess. When i feed them blood worms i just thaw them out in some tank water then dump it in and when i put feeders in i just dump the water in. I will be more caustuous next when feeding them. I am going to get a test kit tomarrow i will post the results when i get them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

Ok so it is safe to say your tank was not cycled. You can find great information about cycling here:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/196087-cycling-101/

For now, just weekly water changes will have to do until your tank levels itself out. If purchasing a test kit buy the API master test kit, that way you can also check ammonia, nitrates, nitrites and pH.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Tank is probably finishing cycling or close to it. As K said weekly water changes with vacuuming the gravel, after the tank & filter is cycled. Doing big water change now will just prolong cycle even more. You need a test kit. Never dump bag water in your tank. They sound like growths on track n your guess on their age is right on also. Maybe someone will link clusters cycling 101 thread so you'll understand the whole cycling, BB process. Make sure your getting clean feeders if you go that route. Tons of great info here for ya. Welcome to fury.
Lmao! I writing for someone to link cycling 101 & K beat me by a minute.


----------



## Kpd11 (May 30, 2011)

ok thanks agian for the info i really do appreciate it! One last question with the current rate of growth what time would be the best to move up to a 55 gallon tank? I was planning on buyn one within the next fews months (3 months at the latest), of course the time to cycle the tank will extend that as well.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Once you get your filter cycled you can transfer like half you aged water & your filtration onto a bigger tank. Shouldn't have to cycle bigger tank unless you upgrade filters also. In which case you'd just add both old & new filter on 55gal.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Kpd11 said:


> ok thanks agian for the info i really do appreciate it! One last question with the current rate of growth what time would be the best to move up to a 55 gallon tank? I was planning on buyn one within the next fews months (3 months at the latest), of course the time to cycle the tank will extend that as well.


IMO you should save some money and get "at least" a 75-90g tank (though a 125g would be the "ideal" for a small shoal)...

Check your water parameters and post it so we can help... and welcome to P-Fury


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Kpd11 said:


> ok thanks agian for the info i really do appreciate it! One last question with the current rate of growth what time would be the best to move up to a 55 gallon tank? I was planning on buyn one within the next fews months (3 months at the latest), of course the time to cycle the tank will extend that as well.


hey dude, I have 5 babies of my own that are now in a 60.

get the 55 asap and make it a long one if possible. that should last you half a year or more based on their growth rate.

I'm just regurgitating what all of these helpful guys are saying.

your P's will thank you in the end!

oh and grab the api master test kit. An extremely useful and inexpensive kit to have that you really need. 40 bucks tops....


----------



## Kpd11 (May 30, 2011)

ok i tested the water with the api test kit here are the results-

Ammonia- o ppm

ph- 7.2-7.5

nitrites- o ppm

nitrates- 40-80 ppm

Ok with these results what should i do next?


----------



## Frontline29 (Apr 30, 2011)

Kpd11 said:


> ok i tested the water with the api test kit here are the results-
> 
> Ammonia- o ppm
> 
> ...


A water change.


----------

